# Scooter Hire



## Nightwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi

Does anyone know where I could hire a scooter in the Lazise area (Lake Garda) for a week?


Thanks


Rob


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Scooter hire*

Ciao, I can't specify a place or firm; but I can assure you that wherever you may be in Italy, you will always find a place to hire a scooter nearby.  
saluti,
eddied


----------

